# When to cut down to 2 meals a day?



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

So my 6 month old, 6.5lbs pup has been refusing his breakfast these days, but eats his lunch and dinner fine. Here's my weekday schedule:

- I wake up at 7.30am, bring Cadence out for a walk, come back, and feed him breakfast at 8am, and then go to work.

- Come home at 1.15pm, bring Cadence out for another walk, and feed him at 1.30pm. (Can't change the timing of this--I always arrive home at this time)

- At 6-6.30pm I bring him out for yet another walk, and feed him at between 6.30-7pm

Here's my problem: Since he's only been refusing his breakfast, I'm thinking maybe this is the meal that I should just cut out. However, I don't really like the idea of that because that'll mean he has so many hours between dinner and his next meal... and only 5 hours or so between lunch and dinner. But if I cut out his lunch instead, he'll probably just not eat anything except for dinner.

What are your opinions? When did you start giving your pups 2 meals a day instead of 3? Which meal was it that you omitted?


----------



## GSP Mom (Dec 26, 2009)

I recently read in either Dr. Goldstein's or Dr. Pitcairn's book (sorry, can't remember) that you go down to two meals at six months.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Nia was eating only one meal a day by 6 months old. She's always done that, if I offer 2 or 3 she'll only eat one of them. LOL I'm so glad she's not hypoglycemic because when she was 6 months old she'd often not eat for 2-3 days. 

Most people start to feed 2 meals at 6 months old and continue that for the rest of the dog's life. I just free feed a fixed amount everyday but in reality she only eats once a day even if there's food for her all the time.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah, the hypoglycemia's what I'm worried about. But I have lots of Nutrical at home so it shouldn't be a problem. I'm thinking maybe I should just feed him Nutrical randomly during the day once I cut down his meals.

Thanks for your info, btw!

Oh, and also, how much do you feed Nia a day? Do you remember how much you fed her at 6 months old? Cadence is getting 3/4 cup a day now (well, mostly.. he usually eats less), but if I cut out a meal, he'll be on 1/2 cup a day. Does this seem enough? I don't really wanna increase the amount I'm feeding him each meal because EVO is so rich I'm worried it'll make him have diarrhea.


----------



## lino_mino3 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey my situation is i have a 4 year old dog. My dad went out and bought it food...puppy dog food, my thoughts are that he didnt kno better but i am asking if the puppy food will be bad for the dog? or will it be ok for the dog but not give it the right nutrition?


----------



## TheNutters (Jan 4, 2010)

I changed over to 2 meals a day at a little over 6 months. However, my pup was starting to pick and choose 2 of the 3 meals he was getting as early as 4 months. 

I did not change the quantity though. It was 3/4 of a cup -total- when he had 3 meals and now 1/2 of a cup, total, at twice daily.


----------

